# Mead rims and tires ?????



## vontrike (May 9, 2012)

I have been searching the archives to find out what tire and rim combo to use on my Mead. I see that some use the 700 blunt rims to update the bike and make it rideable. What size tires and which ones do you think I should use to make them appear correct ? I plan on going with black tires. I will be using a two or three speed on the bike also. Thanks in advance for any help that you can give me. vontrike.


----------



## twowheelfan (May 9, 2012)

rims like those were discussed at length with some great pics. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19356-Mid-20-s-Hawthorne-Flyer&highlight=velocity
do a search on this website. i used the word "velocity" to narrow it down a little and this is one of the threads that i remember being filled with good info.
i use schwalbe marathon plus tire because i ride day and night rain or snow, in NYC. and i don't like flats. they dont look "authentic", but i don't care. i think "amsterdam"s are the ones that people like.


----------



## vontrike (May 9, 2012)

Thanks twowheelfan. It gives me a great starting point to look. This earlier stuff is new to me, but I am already hooked.


----------



## twowheelfan (May 9, 2012)

its all like crack.


----------



## vontrike (May 9, 2012)

It sure must be. Now I am gonna go out to the garage and pick out some stuff to sell to support this addiction.


----------



## twowheelfan (May 9, 2012)

the mead would be a good start! ha!
i'm kiddin, i hope you know that its all down hill from now on! oh yea, you're gonna hook up a multispeed! gearing might be a prob if you stay 1" pitch.


----------



## sam (May 9, 2012)

Get a three speed hub with an even number cog and drimel off every other tooth.
and make your own tool box tank!
cool bike


----------



## volksboy57 (May 9, 2012)

haha, i dont think that would work. If a regular chain fit on the skiptooth cog, but just on every other space, then it would work.


----------



## twowheelfan (May 9, 2012)

sam said:


> Get a three speed hub with an even number cog and drimel off every other tooth.
> and make your own tool box tank!
> cool bike




the problem was the front cog for me. was too big. i ended up using a girls sprocket.


----------



## twowheelfan (May 9, 2012)

check ebay, there was a guy making skip tooth cogs that fit modern hubs. theres a million guys out there with cad, water jets, lazer beams, all that cool state of the art fab stuff.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 9, 2012)

What model Mead do you have there? Headbadge?  My guess is a Ranger.  You can make a few bucks buy selling me your crusty seat.  PM sent


----------



## vontrike (May 9, 2012)

A three speed does sound good on it. Mine is missing the badge, but it does seem to be a Ranger. I was thinking about making a tank. I have assess to a break, and have some experience using one. I did some sanding on the frame, and it has been blasted already by the last owner, then primered, then left hanging somewhere for awhile. Cleans up nice and will just need a little filler for some light pitting. The sprocket is a standard pitch that is on it. Would this have painted rims ? Thanks,,, vontrike


----------



## Larmo63 (May 9, 2012)

*You have probably seen this here....*

This is my '27 Ranger, tiller bars and all..... wood wheels rock!!!!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (May 9, 2012)

*Rims*



Larmo63 said:


> This is my '27 Ranger, tiller bars and all..... wood wheels rock!!!!!!




Very cool wheelset, are those clinchers?  How whould you compare the ride to steel wheels?


----------



## vontrike (May 9, 2012)

Man, is that ever nice. You are right about the rims,,wood is nice. I wanna go work on mine now. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## vontrike (May 14, 2012)

Decided to use this seat for now, till I restore the original one. Also used a couple cans of Krylon burgundy satin for that vintage feel. Just want to get it together and enjoy it, and as time passes and more parts are found I can do a more correct restoration. I ordered the 29 inch rims and tires, and stainless spokes. I was looking for repo handle bars and saw a pair on Ebay, buy it now, for 70 bucks. Anyone know about these ?? I would have provided a link, but am not too computer smart.


----------

